# The Progress in My Litters



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I was in the mousery tonight and took tons of new photos of everyone. I wanted to post a few of my favorites. These guys/gals are all about 4 to 6 weeks old now and I'm really happy with some of them. Which one is your favorite?

Winsome - Himalayan Doe

























Henry - Himalayan Buck (Winsome and Henry will be a planned breeding the first of the year.

























Izzy - Pied Light Sepia Fox (pink eye dilution) Doe

















Mark - Pied Blue Agouti Buck









Peaches - Pied Unmarked Brindle Doe

























Sandi - Brindle Doe

















Smudge - Pied Sepia Fox Buck

























Tigerlily - Pied Brindle Doe


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sandy and Tigerlilly are gorgeous !


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

I want a brindle soo bad


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> I want a brindle soo bad


I have found the brindled (A^vy) mice to be the sweetest babies I've ever had. I know at least one other brindle breeder that can say the same about hers. If you ever do get a chance to have one I highly recommend it.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahh! They're all so wonderful!


----------

